# Ruby the great Houdini



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, we puppy proofed the fence for Ralph and it worked, then we got ruby - and the little minx managed to squeeze through the rails.... So we lowered a rail and put an extra one on - and watched as she was a little puzzled trying to squeeze through with no success.
So the next day - she found another way......

Up.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Up............


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And over!!.......
We'd built ruby a ladder!!
Plan B .... electric fence, barb wire and snipers with search lights!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is amazing!!

"Nothing will come between and my horse" said Ruby! "Ted, Ted, where for art thou, Ted?"

Looks like Ralph gave her a hand too!! 

Love this so much!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha Ralph is so good, if he sees her trying to escape he tells her off, and pulls her back like a big brother - he is actually trying to get her back here - I think he's jealous he can't get out!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Where there is a will there is a way.
You'll build Fort Know level walls and she'll tunnel under....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina and Lola are like this.. Nina is so nimble. Lola's just not as springy or daring and watches Nina in awe sometimes. However Nina is usually the scolder.. If Lola barks or tries to hump anything, Nina tells her off big time!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nina can't tell big sis off!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tinman said:


> And over!!.......
> We'd built ruby a ladder!!
> Plan B .... electric fence, barb wire and snipers with search lights!!


Hahaha...too funny. It really looks like Ralph is giving her a hand!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Nina can't tell big sis off!


She actually does! It's quite interesting to watch. I think Nina is just a warner!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Where there is a will there is a way.
> You'll build Fort Know level walls and she'll tunnel under....


Well I'm going to have to adapt the fence again!! Thinking of building a top on the fence the comes in, like a ledge.
Before I know it, she'll have clamps on her feet and a rope!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Stela12 said:


> Hahaha...too funny. It really looks like Ralph is giving her a hand!


It does in the picture - Ralph does try and drag her back! It's getting more and more frequent - I can't let her out here unsupervised


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG Tracey this made me laugh so hard. I love when she is dangling in the second pic and then Ralph nudges her over So darn cute! She is such a little spit fire


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She is trouble renee! But also very funny! - I need to fix that fence and ruby proof it somehow! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That's really impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer does the same thing. High pitched bark means Lexi is somewhere she shouldn't be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> She is trouble renee! But also very funny! - I need to fix that fence and ruby proof it somehow! X


You might have to build a brick wall


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I absolutely love her. My whole family knows R&R. I just shared these pictures. She is awesome. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I absolutely love her. My whole family knows R&R. I just shared these pictures. She is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


When I saw her I knew you would love that


----------

